# I need some feed back



## joed617 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi folks, I been looking at a FRIEDRICH FMP 400 smoking oven, it uses wood chips. anybody know of this oven.. any comments would be helpful..  here is the link 

http://www.friedrichmetalproducts.com/roaster.htm

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 18, 2006)

Joe,
     Sorry, I'm not familiar with the unit. But from the description, it sounds like a high capacity unit that is very well controlled. When you get your procedure tweeked and down to a science, it sounds like you will certainly be able to repeat it. Also, if the capacity is too much, the new model that is coming out may be very interesting. Good luck on your search!!


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 18, 2006)

Joe, You canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t put that thing under an open air corrugated tin roof! :shock:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





What would be your rib time for a convection smoker like that?


----------



## joed617 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Carl, It's for the restaurant so no tin roof. The ribs will still take 4 to 5 hours .. I can do a few hundred lbs at a time. I'm looking for some info so if anyone knows anything abou this smoker it would be great help. I'm getting kinda burnt out on the business end right now between dealing with the broker and all. but we made progress we sign the P&S this tuesday.. It's expensive changing a Korean restaurant into a BBQ joint.. they don't use deep fryers, steam tables or cook and hold ovens and they had a tiny 2' charbroil grill so I had to get a 42" one along with 3 fryers and a Alto Shaam 1000 th-d cook and hold oven, still looking for a steam table and as I stated above a large cap. smoker. whew .. still planning on opening this Feb. <crossing fingers> so any input would be helpful..

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey Joe,

I used to be a dealer for Freidrich heating and cooling products.  They were are very well built product and from looking at the company history of your oven, were probably the forerunner of this venture.  I was sorry to see them get out of the HVAC business cause their prices were usually very competetive and their product reliable.

Glad to hear from you again, and good luck on your search.


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 19, 2006)

Joe, I was jerking your chain, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve been keeping up on your posts with much interest! Good Luck


----------



## joed617 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Rodger, It's been awhile. I'm trying to get a li'l info on thier smokers.. this one uses wood chips and I'm curious if there would be a difference between using chips compaired to logs as far as quality of the meat product goes.  Good to see you again brother.

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Nov 19, 2006)

I would think that chips would be perfect in a controlled setting like that Joe.  That way you could be sure of being able to duplicate your taste.

I know Dutch said they used sawdust to smoke bacon and hams when he was cutting meat, so chips should be fine.  I use a box of apple chips with some small chunks of whatever wood I am using at that time when I smoke my buckboard bacon and I get a lot of smoke from the chips, they just don't last very long.


----------



## joed617 (Nov 19, 2006)

Carl you Ole Chain Yanker.. laugh.. I been straight out busy working on this bbq restaurant, Dealing with an arse of a broker who wasn't being due diligent and when I found a few things out that he didn't tell me about I called him on it.. Good thing is I got the owner to reduce the price and she told the broker he has to take 1/3 of his commission off so we would make the deal.. he wasn't happy about it and took the 1/3 off anyway :) I almost have all the equipment I need for "Smoken' Joe's Barbeque" in my basement.  Just looking for the right smoker at the right price. and need some info on cooking with chips <I have cooked with chunks and splits> but never cooked with chips... is there a difference in the flavor do ya know? 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## joed617 (Nov 19, 2006)

Rodger, Thanks Bro.. that's what I heard also.. you can duplicate the flavor by using he same amount of chips.. Just wasn't sure.. but now thinking about it I'll want a quality and uniform product.. I needed another opinion on this cause .. well .. I have a wife..and well you know .. laugh .. 

Joe


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 19, 2006)

Every penny helps! As far as chips. I just bought a Memberâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Mark Grand Hall Propane Smoker (strictly non-commercial) see avatar and it uses chips or candy bar size chunks, I just did a test turkey with mesquite. It lent a definite flavor to the meat, just like a Deli! So yes chips work, and you donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t as easily oversmoke!


----------



## joed617 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Carl, Nice smoker you have there.  I guess the question is to use chips or not.. so far it seems the way to go.. so far it looks like I'll be going for this smoker ..  So.. you think the chips are better than splits for flavoring the meat? as far as cooking the meat it's an electric oven.  It's getting a li'l chilly up here to smoke outside now so I haven't been doing much of that. I'm sure in a few months I'll have my hands full.. we have to go before a town meeting dec. 7th .. with a menu, floor plan and a business plan.. looks like it's going to go through.. but the P&S has a clause in it that states if we don't get the "OK" the deal is off.. this includes buying thier beer and wine as well as entertainment license.  I spoke to the owner of the building and he's all for it so good news on that front. The wife is picking out new table tops because the tops that are there are too clean <formica> the color is too light, I save a dime here and there and she spends the bucks .. lol .. 

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## joed617 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Guys, I bought the BIG GUY .. the Friedrich.. cooks 400lbs of meat at a time .. Just wanted to say thanks for those who had some input. 


Joe


----------



## stupeg (Nov 24, 2017)

Anybody know how to set up the 10" Exhaust Stack Pipe?  Do you need a Damper?


----------

